# whats in ure caddy trunk?



## FLEETWOOD87 (May 31, 2011)

i had a 15 kicker in a single ported box on a performance teknique 3000. i popped that sub btw. lol. it sounded hella loud outside my trunk but not inside. is there anything i can do to make it sound louder? post pix of what some of u have in ure trunk.


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

you can push an EQ with it that might help make it sound louder


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln (Feb 17, 2003)

pull out the insulation between the back seat and the trunk if you havent already. also the insulation under the rear deck where the back speakers are located. this way some of the sound can come thru into the car. insulate the trunk so all the bass isnt just rattling the trunk apart. i have 2-15" jl w3s in my caddy. 6 batterys 2-pumps and 2 amps.


----------



## Fish of AZ (Apr 12, 2010)

A Caddy I did awhile back for a client. Has two pumps, 8 batteries, two Alpine Type R 12's, two Hifonics 1000/1 mono amps, and a 10" monitor. Will be at this years Vegas show.


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

wat up fish ready for vegas


Fish of AZ said:


> A Caddy I did awhile back for a client. Has two pumps, 8 batteries, two Alpine Type R 12's, two Hifonics 1000/1 mono amps, and a 10" monitor. Will be at this years Vegas show.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

I got 2 10's off a 700 watt 2 channel ran parallel and it was bangin hard on the outside but crap on the ins if my windows weren't all the way down. get rid of the back seat insulation, drop the arm rest on the back seat (if you have one, makes all the difference in the world), I usually keep the speakers firing back with the box as close to the back bumper as possible if I move it closer to me, it's not quite as loud, make sure your main 3 wires up front plus to the amp are beefy enough as well as a new alternator if you have the same stock crap (I got a 120 amp aftermarket one, also made a big difference). I'm not sound major but have made a few big bodies bang (that's all I've owned) and have taken a few trophies street 2 on through street 5 and it's all about a solid car (sound deaden, weatherstrip, seal), clean effcient wiring and power supply(big gauge, alt, battery, cap, decent amp decent RCA decent remote& signal), the right box (right port 27-32hz if applacable), everything tight (no missing/loose screws, no leaks), and either a couple real nice name brand subs. Or 4+ not so expensive but will do because I'm broke subs.

From town cars to fleetwoods, excluding my coupe every one I'v eput music in is 140 db or over. Some using all sealed enclosures too.. Spend a lil time doing clean well though out, researched about, decently financed work and even if it takes 4-6 extra months now, you won't be re-doing or re-paying for anything, and it'll be just what you want first time round. a matter of tuning the amp, crossovers, and head unit from there out and that's pushing buttons, turnin knobs!


----------



## che' (Sep 13, 2011)

I put in a headunit in my 93 fleetwood n the sound is way low anyone know y


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> you can push an EQ with it that might help make it sound louder


----------



## mando (Sep 17, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

Fish of AZ said:


> A Caddy I did awhile back for a client. Has two pumps, 8 batteries, two Alpine Type R 12's, two Hifonics 1000/1 mono amps, and a 10" monitor. Will be at this years Vegas show.
> http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1109/1IMAG0348.jpg[/INTo]
> [IMG]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1109/IMAG0008.jpg


Dam that's nice


----------



## Buccshot (Oct 25, 2011)

im running 2 12's fosegate punch 3's and not getting any beat into the car just loud ass panels and people looking at me strange .


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

on some of the older caddies the rear armrest doesnt open into the trunk. remedy is a. open it up with a sawzall and reinforce around it. b. port through rear dash or c. BOTH IF YOUR RUNNING BIGGER SPEAKERS. 

im goin with 2 sundown audio sa-8 in a enclosure that the port is through the rear armrest "4th order bandpass" and going to be putting a 1500 watt rms amp to it,yes wiring is a major part in it as ill be going with 1/0 gauge power and ground as well as upgrading the stock location battery and alternator to a higher output one as well. i have 3 pumps and 8 batteries in my trunk and am going to be re-doing my pump rack to fit my enclosure and amp. as well as rebuilding rear dash to hold 2 6x9s up and angled in towards the front slightly. 

for those that dont know the sa-8 v.2 is a beast of a subwoofer for such a small size it packs a monsterous punch and can definitely deliver the bass.


----------



## MR 59 (Feb 8, 2011)

408CADDYCREW_G said:


> you can push an EQ with it that might help make it sound louder


stop it^


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

vengence said:


> on some of the older caddies the rear armrest doesnt open into the trunk. remedy is a. open it up with a sawzall and reinforce around it. b. port through rear dash or c. BOTH IF YOUR RUNNING BIGGER SPEAKERS.
> 
> im goin with 2 sundown audio sa-8 in a enclosure that the port is through the rear armrest "4th order bandpass" and going to be putting a 1500 watt rms amp to it,yes wiring is a major part in it as ill be going with 1/0 gauge power and ground as well as upgrading the stock location battery and alternator to a higher output one as well. i have 3 pumps and 8 batteries in my trunk and am going to be re-doing my pump rack to fit my enclosure and amp. as well as rebuilding rear dash to hold 2 6x9s up and angled in towards the front slightly.
> 
> for those that dont know the sa-8 v.2 is a beast of a subwoofer for such a small size it packs a monsterous punch and can definitely deliver the bass.


Yeah them 8's are CRAZY!!!! better post some pics


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

I suggest everyone checks out OUTHOPUs setup too see what isn't in his trunk....


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Fish of AZ said:


> A Caddy I did awhile back for a client. Has two pumps, 8 batteries, two Alpine Type R 12's, two Hifonics 1000/1 mono amps, and a 10" monitor. Will be at this years Vegas show.


Looks nice


----------

